
Idea Volcano - Blog for sharing/discussing business ideas - sharpshoot
http://blog.ideavolcano.com/
======
corentin
I don't like being harsh, but it seems to me that most of the websites and
blogs about ideas are started precisely by people who couldn't find any better
idea.

